# Kirkland super premium puppy food



## ssbon18

Does anyone use Kirkland dog food from costco ? I'm paying $20 for 6 pounds of Royal Canin Large puppy breed food. I researched the kirkland brand dog food and seemed to have good reviews. Plus its $10 for a 20 pound bag which is a nice plus as long as the food is decent for my puppy. My puppy is 12 weeks old tomorrow. Also is it at the 1 year mark that I should switch him to adult food ? I make him scrambled eggs with carrots once in a while to. Any other recomendations on things I can make that are healthy for Jake once in a while ? Any comments about this food and how different is the quality from the royal canin brand I was feeding my puppy before ?

Also how much of this new puppy food should Jake be feed every day ?


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I use Kirkland Chicken and Rice for my adult dogs with much success. Nice coats and clean ears. in fact Jules has had ear issues from birth and they look better than ever now.


----------



## fostermom

The ingredients list looks pretty darn good. 

I normally switch my puppy fosters over to adult food around the 5 month old mark.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I've heard that this is a great food, my vet seems to approve when people say that they're on Kirkland's brand, too. Too bad we have a Sam's Club membership- not Costco!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

the only thing bad is the chemical to preserve fish, heres info and link

_Foods confirmed to be ethoxyquin-free:_
_Innova_
_Evo_
_California Naturals_
_Blue Buffalo_
_By Nature_
_Flint River Ranch_
_Fromm_
_Merrick_
_Petcurean_
_Timberwolf_
_Wellness_
_Orijen_
_Acana_
_Nature’s Variety_
_Life’s Abundance_
_Halo (Spot’s Stew)_
_Horizon_
_Pinnacle_
_Canine Caviar_
_Eagle Pack_
_Evangers_
_Castor & Pollux_
_Evolve_
_Nature’s Logic_
_Grandma Mae’s_
_Ziwi Peak_
_Nature’s Logic_

_Foods confirmed to use ethoxyquin (should be avoided):_

_Diamond_
_Canidae_
_Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover’s Soul_
_Solid Gold_
_Artemis_
_Taste of the Wild_
_Iams_
_Eukanuba_
_Natural Balance_
_Hills_
_Premium Edge_
_Fosters & Smith_
_Nutro_
_Kirkland_

_http://www.swisslickswissies.com/index.php/archives/ethoxyquin_

_heres another link you can type in your dog food under search_
_http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1030&cat=all_


----------



## tbliss

Maevis' breeder uses Kirkland for all of her dogs. When we brought her home, we planned to gradually switch her to another food. She did so well on the food, however, that we saw no reason to switch her--if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right? Maevis has now switched to Costco adult, which she did at 6 mo. old, and continues to thrive. In fact, we bought a Costco membership, and drive 45 min. each way, solely so we can buy the Kirkland food (which effectively negates the cost benefit, but we are really very happy with the food, so it's worth it).


----------



## jaxx_n_gunner

Our breeder swears by the Kirkland for all of her dogs, And she has some beautiful dogs. We are currently using it for our younger pup, but will be switching to Pro-Plan soon so that both dogs are on the same brand.


----------



## mspantherina

Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.

1.) Karma
2.) Castor & Pollux Organix 
3.) Natural Balance Organic 
4.) Humane Choice Organic 
5.) Newman's Own Organics
6.) Blue Organics
7.) Nature Organics
8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
9.) PetGuard Organics
10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands

Organic = Healthy

Link suggestions:
http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx

Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.

If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

mspantherina said:


> Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.
> 
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> 3.) Natural Balance Organic
> 4.) Humane Choice Organic
> 5.) Newman's Own Organics
> 6.) Blue Organics
> 7.) Nature Organics
> 8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
> 9.) PetGuard Organics
> 10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands
> 
> Organic = Healthy
> 
> Link suggestions:
> http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
> http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx
> 
> Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.
> 
> If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.



Sorry, we can't all afford to feed our dogs organic. Seems you no longer can either. 

Anyway, Kirkland food is a very good kibble! My neighbors feed their three mix breeds Kirkland.


----------



## MyBentley

mspantherina said:


> Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.
> 
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> 3.) Natural Balance Organic
> 4.) Humane Choice Organic
> 5.) Newman's Own Organics
> 6.) Blue Organics
> 7.) Nature Organics
> 8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
> 9.) PetGuard Organics
> 10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands
> 
> Organic = Healthy
> 
> Link suggestions:
> http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
> http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx
> 
> Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.
> 
> If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


Your list is not accurate.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

I know farmers who sell organic and they put more fertilizer on it than non organic at farmers market


----------



## CosbysMommy

I feed my chihuahuas Diamond Naturals, which is the brand that makes Kirklands dog food, And Cosbys breeder uses it for all her dogs and puppies, and I will probably switch to it when we move to WA (we don't have a costco here, never even been to one!) as it's cheaper and basically the same thing my dogs are getting now.


----------



## Stircrazy

ssbon18 said:


> Does anyone use Kirkland dog food from costco ? I'm paying $20 for 6 pounds of Royal Canin Large puppy breed food. I researched the kirkland brand dog food and seemed to have good reviews. Plus its $10 for a 20 pound bag which is a nice plus as long as the food is decent for my puppy. My puppy is 12 weeks old tomorrow. Also is it at the 1 year mark that I should switch him to adult food ? I make him scrambled eggs with carrots once in a while to. Any other recomendations on things I can make that are healthy for Jake once in a while ? Any comments about this food and how different is the quality from the royal canin brand I was feeding my puppy before ?
> 
> Also how much of this new puppy food should Jake be feed every day ?


the good reviews are on there adult food which is a very good food for the price, but they seam to have missed the mark with there puppy food as it isn't as good. I know about 10 people who have tried it and switched to something else but used there adult food later on with no problems.

Steve


----------

